# Backcountry essentials



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Next year if I can find a friend to go with me, I will be heading up to the mountains for some archery hunting. What are some things I need probally camp a few days at most. Where I will be hunting is to steep for horses. What survival gear will I need? I don't worry about killing anything I will take the supplies but I never plan on it cause I have yet to see a buck to my liking in 3 or 4 years of hunting. My dad and friends would come up and help if needed.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i know semi where you are located, and are you thinking of going up above dewyville? i do that steep hike every year and to go scout around. i take a little butane packable stove, food, water, binocs and a sleeping bag. you really have to limit espically when you are carrying a bow/gun and if you get one you'd have to drag or quarter it out.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

The single most important item is WATER.....You cannot carry enough so you will need to invest in a good filter system and/or take iodine pills. The archery hunt is typically warm and you will go trough a LOT of water. One option is to create a cache in the summer with the heavier things and stock it up each time you go up. I have found several caches throughout the Wasatch front.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

+ 1 on the water. purification is a must also cause nightmarish diarhea in the backcountry could mean calling a rescue. On my first backpacking hunt years ago on the top of a steep mountain I did not have enough food. I thought I had enough but the exertion used up more calories than I had. Now when I backpack i carry extra food and I think this is a good idea cause you never know when you may be forced to stay out a couple more days.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Hunterorange
No it is not the deweys.

I plan getting water purification for sure, because water is a B|t(h to carry anywhere, even though I will still have to take a ton.
That is a smart Idea on the cache and I might have to try that.

Thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Baby wipes and frog togs.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Baby wipes and frog togs.


What are frog togs?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

frogg togg=rain suit


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think you need a Snuggie who doesn't want the hands free blanket/robe put on backwards/ greatest invention ever. :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

jahan said:


> I think you need a Snuggie who doesn't want the hands free blanket/robe put on backwards/ greatest invention ever. :mrgreen:


and the new leopard print one would break up your outline nicely...


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow snuggies and frog togs.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Stash water bottles during your scouting trips. I've never had any go bad or bears, rodents, etc., bother with my stuff. If I go to a place where I know there's going to be a spring, I'll take my Sweetwater pump. If I'm going for more than a few days, I'll take iodine pills instead, just to cut weight.
For food I might stash some canned food, but rarely because you can't burn you cans and I don't want to pack them out. Mostly I take dried meal packets. The ones you buy in grocery stores not the sporting goods store meals. I even take top raman with me. I really like to vacuum-pack my own stews and stuff in a seal-a-meal. Then all you have to do is heat them up. You'll save fuel if you don't have to cook it. Something to think about on real long trips. Tuna in foil packages are good to take. They're light and have a lot of protein. Cup-a-noodles are good too. Them you can use the cups for other things.
One other thing about stoves, get a JetBoil stove. After having my MSR take a dump last year way back in on the Wyo/Ida border last year, I'm done with white gas.
That's all I can think of before my boss catches me.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

katorade said:


> Hunterorange
> No it is not the deweys.
> 
> I plan getting water purification for sure, because water is a B|t(h to carry anywhere, even though I will still have to take a ton.
> ...


i was just curious. those are some steep hills! it also gets pounded pretty hard! :? :wink:

i have something very similar to: http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemanc ... 005&brand= this. its pretty cool and lightweight. the gas is pretty lightweight too. 
i eat ramen and lightweight calorie full stuff. eat the heavy stuff first! 
the best thing to do is get a good pack. a few miles on an uncomfortable pack is not fun! get one with clips in the front to clip around your waste and chest. also, a camelback bladder is a good idea. and you won't have to carry your heavy pack everywhere when you scout. you can leave it at camp. 
back packing is very fun! its one of my hobbies and i bet you'll enjoy it too!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a Ebelestock x2 bag that fits some camelbacks. I might also carry a fanny pack to but might get a bigger pack.

Thanks


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

jahan said:


> I think you need a Snuggie who doesn't want the hands free blanket/robe put on backwards/ greatest invention ever. :mrgreen:


 :lol:


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

uhh dont forget maybe a good little hatchet you can get ones that will strap onto your belt (might pull ur pants down) but fires are nice and u may need wood or something


----------

